# Simply amazing



## CodyWayne718 (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## begreen (Feb 13, 2013)

I moved this out of the ash can. This is remarkable stuff. Wonder how long it is effective. Does sunlight break it down? Extra points given for the most creative application.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 13, 2013)

holy #(*&$*&!#@


----------



## JustWood (Feb 13, 2013)

Say goodbye to the rust belt !


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Feb 13, 2013)

begreen said:


> I moved this out of the ash can. This is remarkable stuff. Wonder how long it is effective. Does sunlight break it down? Extra points given for the most creative application.


Thanks, wasn't sure where it should go.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 13, 2013)

Me Likey!

Gary


----------



## DexterDay (Feb 13, 2013)

jharkin said:


> holy #(*&$*&!#@



I agree... What the $!?&#¥??? Speechless.


----------



## mrjohneel (Feb 13, 2013)

Amazing. Of course that guy spraying it all over his gloves and shoes will probably develop lumps under his armpits and have his testicles fall off -- but he'll be dry! (Just kidding; pretty cool!)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2013)

More info.

http://www.treehugger.com/clean-technology/amazing-waterproof-and-oilproof-coating-video.html


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.spillcontainment.com/amazon


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 13, 2013)

I need them to formulate a version for my dogs...spray it on them and no more wet, muddy dogs in the house  

Had to go look though. The top coat $96/qt and $53/qt bottom coat, must use both and a quart covers 42 sq feet. Cool, but for the stupid stuff I'd use it on, it's cheaper to replace the stuff I'm getting wet, dirty, stained, etc for $150 

As for the tech specs...here's the link see page 2

http://www.ultraeverdrystore.com/how-to-use/spec-sheet.pdf


----------



## Jack Straw (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to coat some fruit of the loom shorts, just in case!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 14, 2013)

My wife will want to treat all my dress shirts with this stuff. No more stains.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 14, 2013)

Paint it on a boat bottom.  Slick.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 14, 2013)

Coated snowmobile suit for the homeless.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 14, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Paint it on a boat bottom. Slick.


 
I wonder if it could be used to propel a boat of the right hull shape?


----------



## lukem (Feb 14, 2013)

That is amazing stuff...but a few seconds of duration doesn't make a miracle.  I'd like to see how those gloves hold up after a day of cutting/loading wood in the snow.  If they still looked half as good as new I'd be a believer.


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 14, 2013)

Use it to spray your wood piles and you wouldn't have to top cover them!

Gary


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 14, 2013)

Am I the only one thinking of ways to use this stuff for a practical joke?  Clearly it can be used on fabrics-what if you coated someone's bath towel with it?


----------



## pen (Feb 14, 2013)

That's just awesome. As such, I'm betting it causes testicular cancer or something.  If it doesn't, they'll compete with Bill Gates.

pen


----------



## Shari (Feb 14, 2013)

Gary_602z said:


> Use it to spray your wood piles and you wouldn't have to top cover them!
> 
> Gary


 
I think I'd wait until the stacks are seasoned.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 15, 2013)

Or what if you coated the bottom of a sled?



Later Dudes!


----------



## pen (Feb 15, 2013)

guess it's for sale

http://www.amazon.com/UltraTech-400...qid=1360949275&sr=8-1&keywords=ultra+ever+dry

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2013)

Read the link I posted above. Nasty stuff to apply.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Read the link I posted above. Nasty stuff to apply.


 
Only sounds about as nasty as your average automotive paint.  Ok, maybe the bath towel wouldn't be a good idea but I'm totally trying the sled!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2013)

Lots of questions would have to be answered for sure. Looks like it must be pretty stout with their recommendations for applying the stuff. How long does it last? Why can't you touch with hands (like with the shoes)? What about sun. Lots and lots of questions but it could indeed be some fantastic stuff there.


----------



## gmule (Feb 15, 2013)

I would never have to wash my car again.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Feb 16, 2013)

gmule said:


> I would never have to wash my car again.


That's what I was thinking also but, the more I read, I just don't know about it. Someone said it leaves white residue so your vehicle would appear to be salt covered


----------



## ScotO (Feb 16, 2013)

just like every other 'miracle product' out there, I'm sure it has it's downfalls........While it looks really cool, and the video of it posted here sells it without a hitch, I'm sure it's got more than one negative problem....

But, man, think of the possibilities!!


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 16, 2013)

Badfish740 said:


> Only sounds about as nasty as your average automotive paint. Ok, maybe the bath towel wouldn't be a good idea but I'm totally trying the sled!


 
Yep.. Nothing to see here!


----------



## gmule (Feb 16, 2013)

CodyWayne718 said:


> That's what I was thinking also but, the more I read, I just don't know about it. Someone said it leaves white residue so your vehicle would appear to be salt covered


 
Ahhh, but my car is already white


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 17, 2013)

It might be good on school buildings to deter the brats with the spray paint.


----------



## pen (Feb 17, 2013)

CodyWayne718 said:


> That's what I was thinking also but, the more I read, I just don't know about it. Someone said it leaves white residue so your vehicle would appear to be salt covered


 
That's why I'd be interested in placing it on the undercarriage only.


----------

